# Hunch-back hatchling



## cdmay (Mar 10, 2016)

I was looking forward to this egg finally hatching. The other three from the same clutch are already out of their eggs and are doing well. So this was a welcome sight...




Nice looking neonate...





But then, _what the...?
_




Looks like he's got a major dent in the carapace...





Not sure how or why this occurred. Maybe a dry bubble within the egg that caused the carapace to form this way?
I dunno, I've never hatched one like this before.






I was hoping that it might smooth out after a few days but after almost a week it's still quite pronounced. This is how it looked right out of the egg the other day.





I'm fairly (sort of anyway) sure that this will eventually smooth out as the tortoise grows. I feel that it is more of a mechanical injury rather than some sort of genetic anomaly. But most likely, there will always be something a bit off.
Time will tell.


----------



## ColleenT (Mar 10, 2016)

well he's got great coloring, so that's a plus! Hopefully he'll normalize over a little time.


----------



## wellington (Mar 10, 2016)

Interesting. Keep us posted on how he does and if or when you see any improvement


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 10, 2016)

As long as he's healthy.
I'm sure he'll be a great companion.


----------



## Jodie (Mar 10, 2016)

I recently hatched a leopard like that. He is a couple months old now, and it is less pronounced, but not gone.


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 11, 2016)

Love the strong red coloring ........!


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 11, 2016)

Whst a handsome fellow and very interesting.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Mar 12, 2016)

Maybe he was squished in his shell. Or maybe he out grew the shell before hatching. Just a thought.


----------



## NDevon (Mar 14, 2016)

He's gorgeous, different is good - my eldest Cherryhead has wonky scutes, and if she was human I'd say she was Autistic, she has all the traits!


----------



## allegraf (Mar 14, 2016)

There's color on the neck! I hatched one more bent than that. The little one has had some issues but overall doing great as reported by the new mummy. Very pretty and doesn't seem to affect them too much.


----------



## Lancecham (Mar 14, 2016)

Was the substrate the eggs were incubating on the dry side for any portion of incubation?


----------



## cdmay (Mar 15, 2016)

Lancecham said:


> Was the substrate the eggs were incubating on the dry side for any portion of incubation?



It's possible that a period of dryness within the incubator occurred. But then all of the other neonates have been plump and well hydrated. Also, when this little one hatched his egg interior wasn't dry in any way.
But you make a good point that maybe at _some point during the incubation_ there was an issue.


----------



## Redstrike (Mar 18, 2016)

Quasi-taco-shell...kind of sounds like Quasimoto...
Those are nice colors. Mimosa (a Rambutan baby from Allegra) had a slight slope to one side of her shell when she was a hatchling. It remained for the first couple years of growth, then slowly subsided. I don't think its noticeable presently. Though not nearly as pronounced as this, it looks like you're already getting some minor improvements to the carapace and I'd bet your next screamer hatchling it will "grow out".


----------



## Meganolvt (Mar 18, 2016)

Watching this thread because my adult (unknown age ) yellow foot has a shell with a hump like that. I assumed it was because of MBD from before I adopted him. Maybe not. It will be interesting to see if this little one's shell stays humped.


----------



## cdmay (Mar 19, 2016)

Meganolvt said:


> Watching this thread because my adult (unknown age ) yellow foot has a shell with a hump like that. I assumed it was because of MBD from before I adopted him. Maybe not. It will be interesting to see if this little one's shell stays humped.


Do you have any photos? 
I'd be interested (as would others) in seeing your animal.


----------



## Meganolvt (Mar 19, 2016)

This was him when I adopted him last August.


----------



## cdmay (Mar 19, 2016)

Hmm, that looks like a captive environment issue. But maybe with a congenital start? 
I can't say... and won't pretend to guess. 
But I'm happy that he's with you now.


----------

